# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Mapping Java <-> XML (Castor)

## GiveMeAName

Bonjour,

Je dbute avec Castor, et je suis confront au problme suivant...

Je souhaiterais parser la classe suivante :


```

```


Je souhaiterais obtenir l'xml suivant :


```

```


En utilisant le mapping castor :


```

```


j'obitens l'xml suivant :


```

```


Comment faire pour que le second _other_ soit li au _plasmapheresis_ ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide...

----------


## mezoo

Salut

moi je supposerai que comme tu appelles 



```

```

et 



```

```

de la meme maniere, Castor te fous tout dans le meme noeud

Essaie de donner une nom diffrent

essai :



```

```

pour le second appel

----------


## GiveMeAName

Merci pour ta proposition, mais cela n'arrange pas mon problme.

En applicant ta modification, je me retrouve avec :


```

```

Je pense qu'il faut chercher une solution au niveau du "location", mais je ne parviens pas  trouver cette solution...  ::?:

----------


## apisto

Essai ceci:



```

```

----------

